# Certainty or Celcius Application Temperatures



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

In sub-80 degree temperatures, is Certainty a more effective herbicide than Celcius? I've been disappointed in the impact I've seen with Celcius and I think it may be that temperatures were not consistently over 75-80 degrees when I applied it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Certainty and Celsius are two totally different applications. That being said you cannot compare them head to head. Check and make sure you mixed it correctly first, then the temperature needs to be higher and I think the label says something about this. Celsius is a damn good product so it's with a very high probability it's operator error.

Good luck


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Cold weather definitely has an impact on the performance of these two products. I don't know if Certainty outperforms Celsius in cool weather, but you can add methylated seed oil, carfentrazone, or triclopyr to help them both do better in the cold.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@UltimateLawn

How long has it been?
Did you use a surfactant? From the label:

TANK MIXING CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE WITH ADJUVANTS AND FERTILIZERS
• In areas where weed pressure is high and adequate coverage is critical, add a non-ionic surfactant (NIS) at 0.25% v/v to the spray solution. • For difficult-to-control weeds, the addition of methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.25-0.5% v/v may improve weed control.
• Do not use a spray adjuvant at temperatures above 90 degrees.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's warm enough for both. It will work slower when its colder, but it will work. Personally, this year I put down Celsius, SpeedZone 3 way, and Negate (for Poa) along with surfactant and MSO tank mixed in there.

If you've waited 2-3 weeks and they're not all dead, hit them again! I also, personally, use higher rates of surfactant than they call for, because I seem to have waxy weeds that they roll right off of.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I did a first application of 0.085 oz / 1,000 ft² about three weeks ago and a second application of the same rate about a week ago. Both applications had a non-ionic surfactant mixed in.

The Sticktight Buttercup was hammered and pretty much stopped growth..probably dead in another week or so. I was also targeting Henbit, Rescuegrass and Violet Woodsorrel. I checked on progress today and the Rescuegrass is slightly slowing, but not much else so far. The Henbit is finally responding...no further growth and starting to wilt, but quite far from dying. The Violet Woodsorrel has been slowed about two weeks with some leaves folding, but not much else.

If things warm up a bit and the results stay the same, I'm thinking of dropping some Certainty in about a week. It is labeled for Rescuegrass and Henbit. This yard also has some Poa Annua and the Celcius did not really affect it since it was not labeled for it - maybe the Certainty can help there. Will the Certainty move around the same 3-4 week pace as Celcius? Maybe I should have waited until it was warmer?

Neither product says that they are tank partners, but given their respective speed, it would probably be easier for any Spring post emergent application to spray them both. Anyone have success with this approach?

One good thing...no damage to desirable ornamentals or St. Aug/Bermuda turf where Celcius was applied.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Celsius does nothing for Poa, the Certainty will. Poa dies slowly.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> It's warm enough for both. It will work slower when its colder, but it will work. Personally, this year I put down Celsius, SpeedZone 3 way, and Negate (for Poa) along with surfactant and MSO tank mixed in there.
> 
> If you've waited 2-3 weeks and they're not all dead, hit them again! I also, personally, use higher rates of surfactant than they call for, because I seem to have waxy weeds that they roll right off of.


Was that in one tank or a few different apps. I've got a backyard that needs to be smoked pretty good before I really push my Bermuda with fert this year. Right now the backyard is a dog fertilizer factory.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > It's warm enough for both. It will work slower when its colder, but it will work. Personally, this year I put down Celsius, SpeedZone 3 way, and Negate (for Poa) along with surfactant and MSO tank mixed in there.
> ...


Everything in one tank, 4 gallons:
0.250 oz Celsius
8 oz three way (2,4D, dicamba and something else)
Negate "enough to cover the bottom of the Celsius cap one pellet deep"
2 oz Prodiamine
2 oz NIS
2 oz MSO
1 oz blue marker dye

All in one tank. I had absolutely no issues annihilating any weeds in my yard minus the sedges. I have sprayed the same mix on about 18 yards in my neighborhood. Zoysia, Bermuda, dirt/chopped salad, etc.

I have burned no lawns, but a couple did need spot treatments a few weeks later in some spots.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice. I just picked up some speedzone. I've been using the wrong 3way. I've been needing to ise ester based in the cooler temps. I was just recently educated on the difference between amine and ester based 3ways. I might have to try your cocktail out to clean up my backyard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> I did a first application of 0.085 oz / 1,000 ft² about three weeks ago and a second application of the same rate about a week ago. Both applications had a non-ionic surfactant mixed in.


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think you are done with Celsius for the year. Two medium apps equals the annual maximum.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Nice. I just picked up some speedzone. I've been using the wrong 3way. I've been needing to ise ester based in the cooler temps. I was just recently educated on the difference between amine and ester based 3ways. I might have to try your cocktail out to clean up my backyard.


It will do it for sure. I like to spray on warm days on unmowed salad, and wait awhile to mow, then cut low and bag the clippings.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> UltimateLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I did a first application of 0.085 oz / 1,000 ft² about three weeks ago and a second application of the same rate about a week ago. Both applications had a non-ionic surfactant mixed in.
> ...


Yeah 0.17oz/1k seems like a pretty big dose. So I'm thinking whatever the weeds are, Celsius isn't what they need.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Celsius and certainty are synergistic and commonly mixed together and applied together. Everything I have read and experienced says celsius works best in the heat, so I save it for the summer apps. In fact what makes celsius so good is it doesn't do the damage in the heat that other herbicides are known to do. I prefer to do a May/June hit at medium rate and then again in late august if anything is still trying to come in.

Certainty I believe works at almost any time of year, and so I typically will add it into the spring mix to handle poa and other nuisance grassy weeds. That said, I did end up going behind it with a weak mixture of sulfentrazone after three weeks, because it seemed to me the poa had survived the certainty app.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> Celsius and certainty are synergistic and commonly mixed together and applied together. Everything I have read and experienced says celsius works best in the heat, so I save it for the summer apps. In fact what makes celsius so good is it doesn't do the damage in the heat that other herbicides are known to do. I prefer to do a May/June hit at medium rate and then again in late august if anything is still trying to come in.
> 
> Certainty I believe works at almost any time of year, and so I typically will add it into the spring mix to handle poa and other nuisance grassy weeds. That said, I did end up going behind it with a weak mixture of sulfentrazone after three weeks, because it seemed to me the poa had survived the certainty app.


I've never tried Certainty, but Negate knocked out all of the Poa with one app, minus a couple of sprigs here or there that I probably just didn't hit well enough. Touched those up and they died. Took a few weeks, but they died.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius and certainty are synergistic and commonly mixed together and applied together. Everything I have read and experienced says celsius works best in the heat, so I save it for the summer apps. In fact what makes celsius so good is it doesn't do the damage in the heat that other herbicides are known to do. I prefer to do a May/June hit at medium rate and then again in late august if anything is still trying to come in.
> ...


I've noticed a few comments to that effect lately. I'm curious how a celsius / Negate combo would do...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> I've noticed a few comments to that effect lately. I'm curious how a celsius / Negate combo would do...


Of the 19 yards in my neighborhood that have received my cocktail, I have had zero issues.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Negate looks to have MSM in it. I used Blindside (with MSM) and smoked a shrub...never again except in open turf conditions where Celcius and Certainty don't seem to be working.


----------

